# Labor Day Weekend at Flamingo?



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Are 15-20 mph East winds too high to fish Biscayne Bay out of a Dolphin Super Skiff from Homestead Bayfront ramp?


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Ha,

That's when some of the best fishing occurs. Definitely not for everybody though. The super skiff will appreciate for sure!!! 

Pm sent


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I'll try not to make any prop scars.


----------

